# Screaming kids



## Matty1237958 (Nov 30, 2014)

I have 3, four month old Nigerian dwarf weathers. They have been with me for about 2 months. They wont stop crying. Started at 6:30 this morning (feeding is around 7 for us). They cry when they see neighbors walking on the street. Thy cry when they hear the front door open. My neighbors are close by and they aren't mad yet, but I guarantee they will be. How do i make it stop. I have heard of using no-bark dog collars. I know it sounds harsh but I figured it would be better than having to put them up for adoption. I don't want an answer saying "cull them". They are family pets and killing or putting them up for adoption is not an option :hair: :help:


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Do they have hay 24/7? They will cry if they are hungry. Usually they won't keep talking if they don't see you unless they are hungry or something is up. Maybe an older calm goat would calm them down if all else fails.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Were they bottle babies? If so, they probably still see you/people as "mama" and haven't been emotionally weaned? from you quite yet, as they are still pretty young. Or same thing if they were dam raised and had a lot of human interaction, they see you still see you as the next best familiar thing to mama. Just my guess, I don't have any suggestions unfortunately. Though I would imagine that once they age a little, form their own herd, and just accept that you aren't a 24/7 herd member; it should lessen...though if they were bottle babies they will always be somewhat overly attached. 

Kind of going through a somewhat similar situation myself. I just bought a buck that is people friendly (he was dam raised, but him and his twin brother got a lot of attention) and have him housed in a separate area completely from my other goats, along with a kid from my own herd that was a partial bottle baby (was still with the dam but I supplemented with a bottle)...so i'm kind of mama to him too. Anyway, they made friends right away but still loose their minds when they see me coming and try their very best to stand in front of me, cry so pretty and mournful, and to prevent me from leaving when I got to visit them. There again, I think that they are both just somewhat young ( buck is 6 mo. and the kid is 4 mo. ), don't know how to be independent adults yet and haven't quite yet formed their own gang. 

Hang in there, it should hopefully get better soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, good advice already given.

If you can close them in a barn at night, so they cannot see any people in the morning, maybe that too would help curb it a bit.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have two 4 month-old Nigerian dwarf doelings. They call ALOT. Loudly. Often. To the point that there are often threats of "goat kabobs" made here. ;-) An older goat and more time may help - but, in my experience, NDs are just VERY vocal goaties! It may be time to make some brownies and a sweetly written note of apology to your neighbors. (Been there, done that!)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If they were bottle babies , there's your answer&#8230;..
I feel for you , but they see people as mamma 
Cant you hear them yelling&#8230;*MOMMA* :crazy:

I agree , try limiting their view of people for a while and offer grain and hay to keep them busy. It will only last for a little while till they settle and are used to feeding themselves. If you could put them in a quieter place so they don't hear people , it would help too. When they hear people , they will keep calling to them for their bottles and attention&#8230; I think that will help you out a lot. You will have to limit your time with them too , till they settle down. 
Hang in there


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

Just a thought...have you tried setting up a radio playing music in the barn near their pen? May help them relax or give them their need for human voices. It may also help drowned out the crying for the neighbors.


----------

